# Nicotine Vaporizer as mini fog machine?



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Would it be possible to use an electronic cigarette or nicotine vaporizer as a mini fog machine (using only fog fluid - minus the nicotine)? Used in conjunction with a mini fog chiller, could be fun to create low fog around Lemaxx model buildings.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well based on my Vaper experience, there would not be enough output for it to be effective. Also, the Ethylene Glycol in the fog fluid would help the coil to burn out faster.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Depending on how much money you're looking to invest in this solution, Elussionist offers a product for magicians called Pure Smoke. Like most magical devices, it's a little pricey at $147 bucks. But it looks like it'll do the trick.

http://www.ellusionist.com/pure-smoke.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The pics of that product look a lot like my vaper that I use at home.


----------

